# audley centre(audley shopping centre derby)



## nivlac (Dec 19, 2010)

so today was out shopping and saw the keep out sign again( I have passed this a few times over the last few weeks and keep thinking I would like to take a little peek)so today I did) well you know what those keep out signs me LOL! 

Not one of the most interesting places but who’s knows what will happen to it, one end is already bricked up and turned into a shop on East Street, it used to be a through fair from St Peters Street to East Street but no longer is.
I have tried to research some history on it but cannot find much, like when it opened who owned it when it opened, who opened it etc. so if anyone knows anything it would be nice to have the information added, the recent history I did find on it is as follows :-

The Audley Centre was bought by Winllan Derby in 2008 and includes all the units from the Body Shop to Lloyds TSB in St Peter's Street down to Poundland in East Street.

"It had been the best retail pitch in Derby but that all changed when Westfield opened," said Mr Wallis.

"Quality retail demand has been sucked into Westfield.

Now with west fields open what will happen to this little shopping arcade is anyone’s guess

Anyway here are some photos







the entrance from st peters street










this is where the centre used to turn right, it is now the back of a shop(that is closed till futher notice due to a power failure!!!! not supprised looking at the celling!!!










the old back entrance to tesco now not used






thanks for taking the time to look, i shall keep an eye on what happensto the place


----------



## RichardH (Dec 20, 2010)

Westfield Centre :arghh::realmad: :stabstabstabstabstab:

Ahem. Sorry, that place provokes strong emotions in me.

Haven't seen a Swiss Cottage shop for years!


----------



## King Al (Dec 20, 2010)

RichardH said:


> Westfield Centre :arghh::realmad: :stabstabstabstabstab:



 true that!

nice find nivlac


----------

